# World's largest EV



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

On site it apparently takes earth down hill ie theres a quarry up in the hill and it takes the load down into the valley. It weighs 45t empty and 110t when loaded so it actually generates more energy regening downhill when its fully loaded than it needs to get back up the hill when its empty. Thats believable physics but the figures dont sound real. 65t of earth ?? being carried by a vehicle that weighes 45t ?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

45 tonne, Largest EV ?...not even a starter in that competition !
http://cleantechnica.com/2015/06/13/worlds-first-electric-battery-powered-ferry/
10 tonnes of battery, and charges 150kWhrs in 10 mins !
That could swallow at least 10 of those dump trucks !.....loaded


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> http://cleantechnica.com/2015/06/13/worlds-first-electric-battery-powered-ferry/
> 10 tonnes of battery, and charges 150kWhrs in 10 mins !
> That could swallow at least 10 of those dump trucks !.....loaded


The sheer design dexterity of the asymetric catamaran hull impresses me.
And quick release blade connectors for the charger connection is right of the Ripperton Superbike...mostly.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> 45 tonne, Largest EV ?...not even a starter in that competition !
> http://cleantechnica.com/2015/06/13/worlds-first-electric-battery-powered-ferry/
> 10 tonnes of battery, and charges 150kWhrs in 10 mins !
> That could swallow at least 10 of those dump trucks !.....loaded


No solar roof??? You would think a boat this large would have it... it's been done many times before...

Also, I like that charging plug. Must be a level 4


----------



## High Tension (Apr 29, 2009)

PZigouras said:


> No solar roof??? You would think a boat this large would have it... it's been done many times before...
> 
> Also, I like that charging plug. Must be a level 4


Wow, what a superb piece of kit! 

Guess if you're awash [no pun intended] with hydropower who needs solar....?

Note to self 'next property needs to have a river running through the grounds'...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Although big for electric, it's pretty small for a off-highway truck - Komatsu's big diesel-electric trucks have a capacities from 200 to 400 tons. 



RIPPERTON said:


> It weighs 45t empty and 110t when loaded so it actually generates more energy regening downhill when its fully loaded than it needs to get back up the hill when its empty. Thats believable physics but the figures dont sound real. 65t of earth ?? being carried by a vehicle that weighes 45t ?


The equivalent diesel-mechanical truck from Komatsu - the HD605-7 - weighs 46,200 kg (95,020 lb or 47 tons) empty and carries 70 tons. Carrying much more than the vehicle's weight is normal in large commercial trucks, even on the highway.

Battery-electric would normally mean a high empty weight, but this unique operating situation means it only needs a few minutes worth of battery capacity. This really is an ideal situation for the technology!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: World's largest EV (ferry)*



PZigouras said:


> No solar roof??? You would think a boat this large would have it... it's been done many times before...


Sure it has been done, but why? On a long-distance boat solar extends range - not a concern here.



High Tension said:


> Guess if you're awash [no pun intended] with hydropower who needs solar....?


Exactly. A horizontal solar array at the latitude of Norway will be terrible in winter, and still not great in summer, so it will be even less cost-effective than a properly built stationary installation.


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

This is really quite amazing stuff. It'll be interesting to see what kind of other vehicles can start to leverage on the applications in this 'E-dumper'. I don't think the entire construction vehicle industry will be changed just yet, but the possibilities...


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

I thought of the solar panels too at the very first thought. However, the hydro power perhaps has replaced that functionality so I closed my own doubt regarding that aspect. The large size of the vehicle also makes it look workable and will indeed live up to the title given to it. Over time, it is rather easy to expect a similar range perhaps with further improvements and upgrades.


----------

